# Sony A99 announced



## xps (Sep 19, 2016)

"Breaking news": Sony alpha Rumors writes: 

Sony announces the new A99II
42MP Full-Frame Exmor R BSI CMOS Sensor
BIONZ X Image Processor & Front-End LSI
Internal UHD 4K Video & S-Log3 Gamma
S&Q Motion in Full HD from 1-120 fps
5-Axis SteadyShot INSIDE Stabilization
Hybrid Phase Detection AF System
0.5″ 2.36M-Dot XGA OLED Tru-Finder EVF
3.0″ 1,228.8k-Dot Tilting LCD Monitor
ISO 102,400 and 12 fps Shooting with AF
Dual SD Card Slots; 14-Bit Raw Output

It will ship in November for $3,199!

https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/interchangeable-lens-cameras/ilca-99m2/specifications


Let the battle begin. The better 5D Mk IV? Let us wait until this page adds all specs.

The evil Sonikon empire strikes back.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 19, 2016)

Would be more exciting if there is a9 


PhotoKina time ;D ;D ;D


----------



## xps (Sep 19, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> Would be more exciting if there is a9


One of my family members is working for this company. He says, it will appear on the market soon...


----------



## xps (Sep 19, 2016)

Our friends from DP Review write:

https://www.dpreview.com/news/5855300360/sony-announces-alpha-99-mark-ii
and
https://www.dpreview.com/news/1730096095/sony-announces-full-frame-a99-ii-at-photokina


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 19, 2016)

xps said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be more exciting if there is a9
> ...



A-mount officially dead. Sony might as well releases A9 ;D


*Edit:* just went through some specs. Tilt screen and eye AF are the two features I use daily. Ok, A-mount is not dead yet... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flamingtree (Sep 19, 2016)

Do these things have the same mount as the a7rII etc? Some pretty great specs (in theory) but needs some good glass to partner it up with.

Either way I hope it puts some price pressure on Canon.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 19, 2016)

Flamingtree said:


> Do these things have the same mount as the a7rII etc?



No, they have an SLR mount ("a mount"). a7 series is mirrorless with a short flange distance ("e mount").


----------



## Flamingtree (Sep 19, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Flamingtree said:
> 
> 
> > Do these things have the same mount as the a7rII etc?
> ...



Thanks. My read of the Sony strategy was to leave fighting canon in the slr market to Nikon (with Sony sensors). good on them for having another crack at the market. It's only good for us consumers.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 19, 2016)

Flamingtree said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flamingtree said:
> ...



I suspect Sony is marching towards mirrorless only, but so far the autofocus isn't on par with dedicated off-sensor units. The day they decide it is, the mirror will go.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 19, 2016)

4K full sensor readout without pixel binning, and XAVC-S codec.
It make you wonder why can't Canon put their XF codec and C-Log in the 5D mk IV.


----------



## Talley (Sep 19, 2016)

Etienne said:


> 4K full sensor readout without pixel binning, and XAVC-S codec.
> It make you wonder why can't Canon put their XF codec and C-Log in the 5D mk IV.



Because they created the cinema line.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 19, 2016)

Any thoughts on Memory stick Pro Duo?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 20, 2016)

Etienne said:


> 4K full sensor readout without pixel binning, and XAVC-S codec.
> It make you wonder why can't Canon put their XF codec and C-Log in the 5D mk IV.



I'm pretty sure it's only the Super 35 mode that runs without pixel binning.
https://youtu.be/HCuCON4jdgY?t=17m38s


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 20, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > 4K full sensor readout without pixel binning, and XAVC-S codec.
> ...



From the official announcement:
Movie Magic

For the first time in a Sony A-mount camera, the α99 II has the ability to record 4K video internally16 with full pixel readout and no pixel binning17...

17. In Super 35mm recording mode


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 20, 2016)

plam_1980 said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



So if I understand this correctly, this works in the same way as for the 1DXII and the 5DIV?? 
Then the crop factor should be even higher than with the 5DIV...and a lot of people were already complaining about that crop factor in terms of UWA 4K filming....


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 20, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



It doesn't become very clear if the explanation is for both full pixel readout and no pixel binning or only the latter. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 20, 2016)

"The precision AF system also performs exceptionally in low-light conditions, as it will function properly in brightness levels as low as EV-4"
Wow that is interesting


----------



## Jopa (Sep 20, 2016)

The specs are quite interesting, but what's the situation with the new translucent mirror? Is it the same 1/2 of a stop light drop? If they're aiming at the pro market, what about lenses? $13k for the 500 f/4 - no thank you... 
12 fps - what are the limitations? If one day they decide the mirrorless AF is ready for the prime time - what's going to happen to your A-mount lens collection? The 85 and 135 primes are still screw-driven... GM series is only for the E-mount. So basically 2 FF mounts competing each other? I'm lost...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 21, 2016)

Jopa said:


> If one day they decide the mirrorless AF is ready for the prime time - what's going to happen to your A-mount lens collection?



Sony will wirelessly push out the secret "self destruct" firmware in every a-mount lens, of course.


----------



## rs (Sep 21, 2016)

Jopa said:


> The specs are quite interesting, but what's the situation with the new translucent mirror? Is it the same 1/2 of a stop light drop? If they're aiming at the pro market, what about lenses? $13k for the 500 f/4 - no thank you...
> 12 fps - what are the limitations? If one day they decide the mirrorless AF is ready for the prime time - what's going to happen to your A-mount lens collection? The 85 and 135 primes are still screw-driven... GM series is only for the E-mount. So basically 2 FF mounts competing each other? I'm lost...



12 fps with a blank viewfinder and rear screen. 8 fps is the limit if you want to see anything.

And yes, the SLT design makes the T stop of the system (lens/body combo) lower than the lens on a normal camera (mirrorless or SLR) would be.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sony A99 ... flogging a dead horse!*

what a waste of resources. fat camera with mirror in lightpath at all times. no idea why sony does this. launching a dead system product that will only sell a few hundeed copies at best and never make any profit, while large mumbers of an excellent mirrorless A9 plus FE lenses could be sold. sony aüparently lost in smoke and mirrors, it seems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sony A99 ... flogging a dead horse!*



AvTvM said:


> what a waste of resources. fat camera with mirror in lightpath at all times. no idea why sony does this. launching a dead system product that will only sell a few hundeed copies at best and never make any profit, while large mumbers of an excellent mirrorless A9 plus FE lenses could be sold. sony aüparently lost in smoke and mirrors, it seems.



Stupid Sony.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I checked with M3 users about adapter compatibility. EF to EFM adapter is just a physical connection. Electricals are same for both the mounts. Some EFS lens are suppose to be even faster in focusing with M(55-250mm and 50mm). Ofcourse adapter is another extra part and makes whole setup bigger. But it atleast works like a native lens in terms of functionality.

In contrast Sony adapters are not compatible with all the functionality.They need to keep updating. Every new camera has problem with old adapter. It is just not a simple adapter. 






There is one big difference in adapters.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sony A99 ... flogging a dead horse!*



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > what a waste of resources. fat camera with mirror in lightpath at all times. no idea why sony does this. launching a dead system product that will only sell a few hundred copies at best and never make any profit, while large numbers of an excellent mirrorless A9 plus FE lenses could be sold. sony apparently lost in smoke and mirrors, it seems.
> ...



you say it! I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sony A99 ... flogging a dead horse!*



AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



So now it's about making profit? I thought you wanted everyone to make the camera you personally dream of? ???


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

Please forgive my ignorance in this matter. The camera is an "A" mount. There is a metabones Sony E-mount adapter for Canon lenses. Are they talking about the same thing and will the adapter work on the A99? I know some lenses won't have full function but I'd like to try out this camera but don't want to buy new glass. Not considering replacing my 5D but I have a bad case of GAS and can afford new toys.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sony A99 ... flogging a dead horse!*



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > what a waste of resources. fat camera with mirror in lightpath at all times. no idea why sony does this. launching a dead system product that will only sell a few hundeed copies at best and never make any profit, while large mumbers of an excellent mirrorless A9 plus FE lenses could be sold. sony aüparently lost in smoke and mirrors, it seems.
> ...



At least it's not a flappy, slappy mirror....


----------



## rs (Sep 22, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> Please forgive my ignorance in this matter. The camera is an "A" mount. There is a metabones Sony E-mount adapter for Canon lenses. Are they talking about the same thing and will the adapter work on the A99? I know some lenses won't have full function but I'd like to try out this camera but don't want to buy new glass. Not considering replacing my 5D but I have a bad case of GAS and can afford new toys.



Canon EF/EF-S has a 44.0mm flange distance. Sony E/FE has an 18.0mm flange distance, so all that's needed to optically get the lens in the right place is a 26mm spacer.

For the Sony A mount, which this camera is, it has a 44.5mm flange distance. Your only option of adapting lenses from Canon to Sony A mount is by using and angle grinder.


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

rs said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive my ignorance in this matter. The camera is an "A" mount. There is a metabones Sony E-mount adapter for Canon lenses. Are they talking about the same thing and will the adapter work on the A99? I know some lenses won't have full function but I'd like to try out this camera but don't want to buy new glass. Not considering replacing my 5D but I have a bad case of GAS and can afford new toys.
> ...


So, no go. Not doubting you, but the only confusion I still have is that the adapter works with the A7R2 according to Amazon. isn't that the same mount? Thanks for the reply


----------



## rs (Sep 22, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Labdoc said:
> ...



In a bid to keep everything simple, Sony have Alpha cameras out there with two mount types. The A7R2 is FE (a full frame version of E mount), whereas all of their SLT cameras and earlier DSLR cameras are A mount. You really have to read the fine print to find out what lenses the camera will take, especially when it comes to SLT looking cameras such as the A3000.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> So, no go. Not doubting you, but the only confusion I still have is that the adapter works with the A7R2 according to Amazon. isn't that the same mount? Thanks for the reply



Sony has 2 mounts:
* A-mount for DSLRs and SLTs [like A99 II], with lenses for FF and APS-C image circle; flange distance longer than Canon EF, so no adapter for EF lenses to Sony body available 
* E-Mount for mirrorless cameras, with FE-lenses for FF image circle [A7, A7 II series] and E-lenses for APS-C [A6300]; flange distance is a lot shorter than Canon EF, makin it easy to adapt EF lenses to Sony (E-mount bodies using a simple extension tube adapter (without lens elements) to provide correct flange distance. To (partially) enable lens protocol functionality like aperture control, AF, IS etc. adapter needs some not so simple electronics inside.


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > So, no go. Not doubting you, but the only confusion I still have is that the adapter works with the A7R2 according to Amazon. isn't that the same mount? Thanks for the reply
> ...


Got it, thanks so much. They make it confusing having the A7 and A9 lines both start with A.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> the only confusion I still have is that *the adapter works with the A7R2 according to Amazon*.



A7R2 will work with a EF to E adapter. It wouldn't work with an anything to A adapter.


----------

